# Freilaufritzel ...



## immerletzter (21. Mai 2003)

Hi Leutz,

da ich Neuling auf dem Gebiet bin, wollt eich mal Fragen ob es spezifische Eigenschaften von Freilaufritzeln bezüglich Vor- und Nachteilen gibt.

z.Bsp. 

... hält geil, verursacht baer augenkrebs...

oder

... fährt sich schnell ab, aber derfreillaufhält ein leben lang...

Fazit. was lohnt und was lohnt nicht den Kauf


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. Mai 2003)

Also...wie n Freilaufritzel aussieht is doch schonmal sowas von egal da du von dem Ding eh nix mehr siehst wenn dus montiert hast !

ACS sind teuer, viele schwoeren drauf,da sie die beste Laufruhe aufweisen und mit der besten Technik ausgestattet sind. Allerdings machen sie nur solange Spass, bis ihre Inerreien langsam den Geist aufgeben...ich hab schon 2 kaputtgemacht und fahre seitdem Dictas, kosten nur n Drittel und halten bei mir sogar besser.
Dafür kann man sie bei Defekt nicht wie ein ACS abschrauben, es gibt keine Abzieher für Dicta. Also muss man se im Schraubstock zerquetschen.

Diese beiden oben gibts für alle gängigen Größen und Dicken.

Shimano baut auch Ritzel, genaugenommen sogar lautlose, was viele als sehr fein empfinden,wenn sie nicht das normale (und bei ACS mit der Zeit sehr nervend werdende,ist aber mein subjektiver Eindruck ) Surren ertragen können.

Von KHE sollen irgendwann (eigentlich seit ewigkeiten) neue Ritzel rauskommen, die zwar vom gleichen Hersteller wie die ACS, preislich jedoch auf der halben Strecke eben dieser liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## immerletzter (21. Mai 2003)

wow, danke sehr.

bin beeindruckt wie ausführlich die antwort ist. hatte ich hier im forum schon lang nicht mehr. danke auch für die info über den tellerrand hinaus mit dem abzieher. danke danke.


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (21. Mai 2003)

hi!
@ bremerhavener: ich hab nen abzieher für meine dictas. odda meinst du die ritzel ohne integrierten freilauf?

CYA


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. Mai 2003)

Die neuen Dictas haben keine Klinken mehr für Abzieher, zumindest die bis 15t nicht mehr, leider.


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (21. Mai 2003)

Hmm, naja, kann sein. ich fahr ja 16t, hab mein neuen freilauf seit februar und der hat noch 4 Klinken. und wie bekommst du deine dann runter?? schraubstock klingt ziemlich pervers  die arme nabe  

CYA


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. Mai 2003)

Der Nabe macht das nix, ich fette das Gewinde ein, wenn das Ritzel mal durch ist, dann zerdrueckst du halt den Zahnkranz im Schraubstock,dann bleibt der Kern zurück und die Reste drehst du mit ner Rohrzange vom Gewinde.


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (21. Mai 2003)

achso, hört sich ja sanft an 
abba brauchst du echt so viele ritzel (hört sich etz so an)? ich fahr etz seit über 2 Jahren mei Dirty Harry und hab erst des zweite dicta drauf ---> die sinn echt gut und billich


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. Mai 2003)

Ich hab seit ich fahre also etwa 2 Jahre...aehm...an 3 Streetraedern so um die 10 bis 12 Ritzel gefahren. Schlimmste Zeit war mitm Mirra Pro und Leftsidedrive Ritzel, da hab ich in ein paar Monaten 4 zerstört.

Bin dann wieder auf Regular umgestiegen weil ich mir dann auch den Rahmen zerschmettert habe.
Fahre jetzt seit einer 10 Tagen 14t Dicta und das scheint sehr kompakt und noch stabiler als die normalen Dicta zu sein.

Musste sogar schon an meinem Flatrad zweimal die Steckkraenze wechseln...aber die kosten ja nur n paar Eypo.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. Mai 2003)

Viel Crankflip- und One Footer Zeugs halt,Icepicks und Gefeeble wo immer es geht...geht ganz gut aufn Antrieb auf die Dauer.

Ich hab seit ich fahre also etwa 2 Jahre...aehm...an 3 Streetraedern so um die 10 bis 12 Ritzel gefahren. Schlimmste Zeit war mitm Mirra Pro und Leftsidedrive Ritzel, da hab ich in ein paar Monaten 4 zerstört.

Bin dann wieder auf Regular umgestiegen weil ich mir dann auch den Rahmen zerschmettert habe.
Fahre jetzt seit 10 Tagen 14t Dicta und das scheint sehr kompakt und noch stabiler als die normalen Dicta zu sein.

Musste sogar schon an meinem Flatrad zweimal die Steckkraenze wechseln...aber die kosten ja nur n paar Eypo.


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (21. Mai 2003)

stimmt, sinn net teuer....die KHE kosten über des doppelte....hört sich echt krass an, wie du fährst . naja, ich fahr ja meistens eh nur dirt, und da eins zu zerstörn, is recht schwer 
mei erstes hab ich im winter beim normalen fahren ruiniert...da is einfach der äußere ring, wo die zähne drauf sinn, aufgeplatzt ....kann passiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. Mai 2003)

Joa das sind Ermuedungserscheinungen, besonders im Winter, der Dreck und das Salz was du mit der Kette uebers Ritzel ziehst ist echt Gift.

Den Zahnkranz hab ich nur 2 oder 3mal gebrochen bei mir warens beim ACS eigentlich immer die Sperrklinken...und wenn sich die eine nach der anderen verabschieden haste halt irgendwann echt kein Bock mehr, kannst nicht mehr flippen, kannst nich mehr sauber treten und nich vernünftig fakie fahren...

Mit Dicta hab ich das Problem weit seltener, und wenn dann nur nach angemessener Zeit oder nach Aktionen wo n ACS zu Staub zerfallen wäre.


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> und wenn sich die eine nach der anderen verabschieden haste halt irgendwann echt kein Bock mehr, kannst nicht mehr flippen, kannst nich mehr sauber treten und nich vernünftig fakie fahren...
> ...



mit den sperrklinken des kenn ich...bei sind die im winter ab und zu ma festgefrohren....da schaut mer auch dumm, wemma auf einma ins leeere tritt....und wenn dann des nexte ma die sonne scheint, konnt ich widda normal fahrn...naja, solangs nur im winter so is


----------



## immerletzter (22. Mai 2003)

... malso zwischengefragt, mit der spannung, die auf auf die kette mittels den kettenspannern bringe, fällt und steigt ja auch die lebensdauer des zweilaufkörpers und der lager, oder?

immerhin kann man damit eine weitaus höhere statische last aufbringen, als es das reine fahrergewicht bewirken würde. da so mancher die kette so fest anrammelt, damit sie sich bei no-footern kein grad weiterdreht kann das wohl zum schnellen ableben beitragen.

zitat: local dealer


----------



## Bremerhavener© (22. Mai 2003)

Das is alles n bißchen zu technisch gesehen- klar ist ne feste Kette schlechter fuer die Antriebseinheit, wenn du allerdings nich dauernd am treten bist is das wieder was anderes also z.B. Dirt oder Ramp faehrst.

Wenn du ne lose Kette faehrst (Ich hab meine immer mit etwas Spiel,um die Kurbel schneller flippen zu koennen) kann diese natuerlich bei jedem reintreten auch mehr ueber die Zaehne schnalzen als sonst.

Notorische Tailwhipper wie Tiem Wiegmann haben ihre Kette meistens so fest das sich das Vieh keinen Millimeter bewegt wenn man dranrumdrückt.

Kettenspannung ist vom Fahrstil des Fahrers abhängig, und damit auch die Haltbarkeit des Ritzels.
Denn n Mosher der Ritzel bei loser Kette durchballert zerhaut das Ding auch irgendwann mit ner Schlabberkette.


----------



## Hedonist (23. Mai 2003)

bin früher auch immer dictas gefahren..die halten schon und sind billig. jetzt am 26"-ss fahr ich nen shimano und das radl macht nahezu keine geräusche mehr . hörst nur nen surren der reifen und nen knacken hier und da .


----------



## evil_rider (26. Mai 2003)

machts wie ich ! fahrt cassetten naben !

neiwieder probleme mit freiläufen (ausser bei den billigen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

